# RR55-OD and RR45 Burr update



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for the huge wait and delays guys. To cut a long story short something went wrong somewhere in the supply chain and I received the correct number of sets of burrs all marked with their part numbers on the little plastic bags, now for the big but, the ones for the RR55-OD were not the right burrs even though they were packaged as such.

The major delay has been I deal with the UK sales team but the warehouse is in Germany so their technical sales manager has been having a hell of a job trying to find out what's happened and as they are a general catering spares supplier have no real specialist knowledge, after he had tried other supplier they use he has had no luck in sourcing the correct burrs, but I do have the sets of RR45 burrs for the RR45 owners. After an evenings googling I finally found a place that did have the right RR55-OD burrs and have now ordered those, which should be with me on monday and as they are supplied on 30 day terms I should have got the refund for the others by then so I don't have to lash out and then wait.

I will receive the new burrs on Monday and all being well will get them posted out early next week, I just need to check with the old supplier and will also then send out the RR45 ones.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheers for your efforts. Let me know if the costs have gone up.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

good to see the forum spirit, takes a lot to organise the things so well done charlie


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update on this Charlie as Drude has said if any difference let me know and will get it over to you and thanks for taking the time and effort in sorting this out

Robert


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Happy to wait and thanks for your efforts


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Good man. Looking forward to getting them, thanks


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Charlie

Any news on the RR45 burrs delivery?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

At the moment I'm waiting on GEV picking up the wrong RR55 burrs they sent and then issuing me with a refund, once they've done this or at least confirmed what is happening by email I will send the RR45 ones out.

The plot with the RR55-OD burrs thickens,however, the second firm of suppliers I ordered from, who are the same as people like Espressounderground and Happy Donkey use, also sent me an incorrect part. After further correspondence with them, it would appear that the original burrs with the curved burr pattern are no longer available but their supplier hadn't told them this so their online catalogue didn't reflect this either, they are currently searching for a substitute that will give similar performance to the oem ones.

Once again I'm sorry this is taking so long, I thought it would be a simple transaction.

Charlie


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Did the burr source get sorted for the RR55 OD. I have a Brushed alu' one on hold, but don't want to part with monies if i cant replace the Burrs


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mark,

Burrs are easily available that fit , the dosered range came with different burrs to the OD models so burrs for an RR55 doser model will fit an OD model etc. I'm currently awaiting more feedback from the Italian end of the supply chain regarding performance data on these burrs.

If the price is right just go ahead and buy it you've been equivocating over them longer than I was lol.


----------

